# Tug of War



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

article by Jean Donaldson.

Dog owners have been admonished for decades by trainers, breeders and
veterinarians to never play tug-of-war with their dogs because it risks
increasing aggression or dominance in the dog. I think they've muddled
predatory behavior, which tug actually is, with agonistic (conflict resolution)
behavior, which tug is not. Played with rules, tug-of-war is a tremendous
predatory energy burner and good exercise for both dog and owner. Like
structured roughhousing, it serves as a good barometer of the kind of control
you have over the dog, most importantly over his jaws. The game doesn't make
the dog a predator: he already is one. The game is an outlet.
Tug.or any vigorous activity for that matter, played without rules or
functioning human brain cells is potentially dangerous. But the baby has been
thrown out with the bath water in this case: why deprive dogs and owners of
one of the best energy burners and outlets there is? It's good because it is
intense, increases dog focus and confidence, and plugs into something very
deep inside dogs. The owner becomes the source of a potent reinforcing
activity, and there is a payoff in terms of lowered incidence of behavior
problems due to understimulation. It's also extremely efficient for the owner
in terms of space and time requirements, and it can be used as a convenient
reinforcement option in obedience.
The "tug might make him more dominant" argument is extremely lame. The
implication is that dogs or wolves ascertain rank by grabbing the ends of an
object and tugging to see who "wins." If anything, the best description of tug
is that it is cooperative behavior. It's not you vs. the dog, it's you and the dog
vs. the tug-of-war toy. When you're playing tug-of-war with a dog and he
"wins," i.e., you let go, a tug-addicted dog will try to get you to re-engage in
the game rather than leaving and hoarding. You have control of the supreme,
ultimate reinforcer here: the ability to make the toy appear to resist, to feel like
living prey. The dog learns this.
When dogs do leave and hoard, it's often because the owner has made
simple tactical errors. With a dog who tends to run the other way after
getting control of the tug object, playing hard to get is an infinitely smarter
owner strategy than chasing the dog. Avoid battles with dogs involving
speed and agility-you cannot win. Psych-outs are much better. Pretend you
couldn't care less and usually the object will be brought back much more
quickly. Once the dog learns that playing with the toy with you makes it
come to life, you gain this extra leverage
Drs. Peter Borchelt and Linda Goodloe have conducted the only study ever
performed on owners who play tug with their dogs vs. those that do not. The
study yielded zero correlation between regular tug of war games and
increased aggression. I will definitely come to full alert if anyone comes up
with some hard, well-controlled data to the contrary, but so far all there has
been is the attitude that, well, it must be bad because the dog gets so revved
up. People have such a hard time witnessing real dog behavior.
Tug-of-war intensity is similar to the gusto seen in dogs engaging in fly ball,
lure coursing, herding, field and den trials: activities that plug into the
predator in the dog. But remember, when dogs are playing tug, they are not
playing against you-they are cooperating with you to make a kill. Watch
footage of wolves or African Wild Dogs killing large prey animals. A few
pack members will have hold of the animal, maybe one on the tail, one on a
hamstring and one with a nose hold. They are all pulling like mad (rank
unlikely on their minds). This portion of the hunting sequence in social
carnivores is indistinguishable from a dog pulling on a tug toy with his owner
or another dog.
I would even go so far as to say that this cooperative "killing" is a bonding
experience for pack members. It's an intense, pleasurable experience the dog
will intimately associate with you. That said, it is absolutely critical that tug
games with pet dogs incorporate the following rules.
Tug-of-War Rules
1. Dog "Outs" on Cue
2. Dog May Not Take or Retake Until Invited to Do So
3. Frequent Obedience Breaks
4. Zero Tolerance of Accidents

For more info on how to play by the rules, buy Jean's book Culture Clash or here is another article. http://www.diamondsintheruff.com/tugowar.html Dave


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Here's Eric's article and video. http://www.dogspelledforward.com/how-to-play-tug


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

When Rico was going to "Fly Ball" training, the instructor tought tug of war was a great tool to get & keep the dog's attention and have structured play. The rules for playing tug of war were specific: make a tug-toy that's exciting looking, only tug with that one toy. The owner always controls the toy. I give it, I tug with him, I say when tug-time is over. If teeth touch me at all, the game stops.

This is one activity Rico loves! He's gets so excited when he sees the tug-toy coming. Lots of pulling, growling, jumping and energy expended. We're done when I say we're done, I take the toy and put it away. I agree with the article that it's a great bonding tool.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

iluvhavs said:


> When Rico was going to "Fly Ball" training, the instructor tought tug of war was a great tool to get & keep the dog's attention and have structured play. The rules for playing tug of war were specific: make a tug-toy that's exciting looking, only tug with that one toy. The owner always controls the toy. I give it, I tug with him, I say when tug-time is over. If teeth touch me at all, the game stops.
> 
> This is one activity Rico loves! He's gets so excited when he sees the tug-toy coming. Lots of pulling, growling, jumping and energy expended. We're done when I say we're done, I take the toy and put it away. I agree with the article that it's a great bonding tool.


 Yep , that's the way to do it. It makes a great reward for dogs.


----------



## DorothyS (Aug 11, 2009)

I love playing tug of war with my two. We had to teach them the "rules," as you say, which are that teeth do not migrate to hands, and when I'm tired, the game is over. (We actually do say that – "Game over!" and they understand.) Right now I have two tired pups lying at my feet. We just had a great game of tug and fetch. They'll let me work in peace now until the noon walk!


----------



## jillnors2 (Apr 12, 2007)

Yup, all my agility friends play tug of war (with rules) very frequently, my dog just is not interested.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

My two play tug of war all the time, with each other. I sometimes play tug with them. They love to play with my slippers and will actually follow me around the house tugging at them for me to take them off.


----------

